# Final Deactivation Warning?



## Tahoe24x7 (Oct 1, 2019)

Never received any Warnings prior to getting a Final Notice - is that typical for Lyft to issue ‘Final’ notices with no previous warnings?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Culling the herd..... what are they saying you are doing?


----------



## Tahoe24x7 (Oct 1, 2019)

They were vague:

To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.

We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> Never received any Warnings prior to getting a Final Notice - is that typical for Lyft to issue 'Final' notices with no previous warnings?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


Dude, you may as well shut it down for awhile and exclusively do Uber. Because SOME paxhole will undoubtedly slap you with a 1 star in the hope of getting a free ride.

Just par for the course.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

You need to abandon that account, and open up a new one, sadly. 

Just do what I did, and tell them to close your old account, "BECAUSE NO MATTER WHAT I DO, I CANNOT LOG IN ANYMORE HELP." 

Open a new account with their blessing. But you'll need a new number (sorry) and email.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

doggerel said:


> You need to abandon that account, and open up a new one, sadly.
> 
> Just do what I did, and tell them to close your old account, "BECAUSE NO MATTER WHAT I DO, I CANNOT LOG IN ANYMORE HELP."
> 
> Open a new account with their blessing. But you'll need a new number (sorry) and email.


That's excellent advice.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> *road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


well time to uninstall lyft, not getting a 1 star rating in the next 250 rides is impossible.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> Never received any Warnings prior to getting a Final Notice - is that typical for Lyft to issue 'Final' notices with no previous warnings?


What would You be doing different if "Prior Warnings" were received ?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> What would You be doing different if "Prior Warnings" were received ?


Laugh at the phone and ... "business as usual" lol.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> Never received any Warnings prior to getting a Final Notice - is that typical for Lyft to issue 'Final' notices with no previous warnings?


Yep


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Clarity said:


> That's excellent advice.


Hope it works out for you. 
Imagine having to work a deeply flawed system just to get lowball pay.
Lyft is garbage.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> well time to uninstall lyft, not getting a 1 star rating in the next 250 rides is impossible.


Why?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Lyft sucks, no two ways about it.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

doggerel said:


> You need to abandon that account, and open up a new one, sadly.
> 
> Just do what I did, and tell them to close your old account, "BECAUSE NO MATTER WHAT I DO, I CANNOT LOG IN ANYMORE HELP."
> 
> Open a new account with their blessing. But you'll need a new number (sorry) and email.


This is why we have illegal's and people who do not qualify out there driving ride share. Fingerprinting coming soon.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Fingerprinting coming soon.


.......and hopefully Drug Testing &#128072;&#128077;
Safer roads ✔
More Deactivated Stoners & Self Medicators ✔
More rides & money &#128176; for the Remaining professional Drivers

⚠Uber would be forced to treat Undersupplied Driver's ranks
more Generously &#128181;
or suffer a Nationwide Driver Slow Down*

*drivers add 30 mins travel time
to all Pick Up arrivals.
Immediate result: pissed off uber clients.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Really should have drug testing for a profession the drives.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Only way is to go on the offensive! You don't have much to lose anyway. 

You reply: Are you saying because I have a speech impediment you are warning me I may be deactivated? That is terrible you would consider my speech impediment grounds for deactivation. Is there a reasonable accommodation you could make?
Lyft: You have been reported for safety concerns which we take very seriously.
You reply: OMG you consider my speech impediment a safety concern? This is unbelievable you are turning my speech impediment into a safety issue. This violates moral, ethical, and legal practices! Do you have the name and email address of Lyft's ADA compliance officer?
(you will never hear from them again.)


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Only way is to go on the offensive! You don't have much to lose anyway.
> 
> You reply: Are you saying because I have a speech impediment you are warning me I may be deactivated? That is terrible you would consider my speech impediment grounds for deactivation. Is there a reasonable accommodation you could make?
> Lyft: You have been reported for safety concerns which we take very seriously.
> ...


Yeah, sure. The impediment go away while your on the phone? Lol


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


For Uber, your account has to be flagged 3 times before deactivation (anyone please correct me if I am wrong). Not sure for Lyft. As @Stevie The magic Unicorn said, it is almost impossible of not receiving a 1 star in the coming 250 trips. Remember the rating system is designed to be unilateral because only drivers get deactivated. The lowest passenger that I have seen is a 2.0 (on the ping screen). My advice is to keep driving the way that you always do. Furthermore, there are always people who simply want to upset a driver, if not scamming for a free ride. I get a 1 star once every few months without any apparent reason. Visit a hub and figure out what happens in the event that your account is suspended in the future. Those incompetent employees from the phone support do not have a clue what they are doing.



doggerel said:


> Open a new account with their blessing. But you'll need a new number (sorry) and email.


How can you have another driver account? You can use another phone number but isn't your DL number / SSN unique?? I bet the situation is the same as if you are creating a new email account, the server will check whether your preferred username has already been used by somebody else?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Only way is to go on the offensive! You don't have much to lose anyway.
> 
> You reply: Are you saying because I have a speech impediment you are warning me I may be deactivated? That is terrible you would consider my speech impediment grounds for deactivation. Is there a reasonable accommodation you could make?
> Lyft: You have been reported for safety concerns which we take very seriously.
> ...


Gotta admit, that's creative. Go for it!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


I say that's a bluff. They WANT you to drive, and be a more obedient ant. If they considered you an actual risk, you would be already gone. "we may need to" does not equal "we will"


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


What's your rating, and how many Lyft rides have you given?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OP, no offense, but you're toast. Not only have you taken multiple rating hits, but multiple pax have taken the time to complain. And all the complaints relate to safety! I wouldn't want to ride with you either.

Best of luck.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> OP, no offense, but you're toast. Not only have you taken multiple rating hits, but multiple pax have taken the time to complain. And all the complaints relate to safety! I wouldn't want to ride with you either.
> 
> Best of luck.


If I spent all night in the hood, 50/50 i get a serious complaint, if i spend all night in mickey mouse land i'll get $50 in tips.

OP *might* or MIGHT NOT not deserve the complaints. I don't know but I do know that the odds of going 250 rides without <3 star rating is about zero.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> Never received any Warnings prior to getting a Final Notice - is that typical for Lyft to issue 'Final' notices with no previous warnings?


Ignore them. So far you aren't cancelling all of the time, you'll be fine. Also report all of your "problem" pax before they get a chance to report you.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

luvgurl22 said:


> Ignore them. So far you aren't cancelling all of the time, you'll be fine. Also report all of your "problem" pax before they get a chance to report you.


I never report problem pax. 1) I don't think Uber cares, 2) you are a burden on their operations. Who wants a driver that encounters frequent problem pax? Probably the driver is also at fault.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

update

bout a month since my final warning a hand ful of 29 min suspension a few longer ones & a few 89 min ones

didnt cancel any rides but ignored a ton more ar 10% on xl only lol i still can screen on location but obviously do better with pretext & id rather cancel frim home instead of when i get there

so lyfts wants to punish me for not working free fine if its a ride i would cancel but i have to be a good boy for a minute i have other ways to piss the rider off without having to cancel & thats what ill now do

1st cancel today in about a month on way to uber pickup a scheduled 4.4 lol but i knew it was airport he texted back so i i i headed out the door but knew non tipper so accepted lyft ping 1min away started trip only going 1 mile not brain dead 40 miles > 1 mile & $50+ an hour is greater than $4 an hour

so per my 13th amendment rights cancelled the lyft & got a 29 min suspension that who cares cuz i woulda been offline anyway duh

so it wasnt final it goes to about 100 rides for cancel & kinda resets or reverts back to lessor punishements that violate my rights & labor laws that no one cares about anymore

final doesnt mean final least in my experience

next cancel i let ya know if its still 29 min or they go higher & start the games again


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I never report problem pax. 1) I don't think Uber cares, 2) you are a burden on their operations. Who wants a driver that encounters frequent problem pax? Probably the driver is also at fault.


Your screen name checks out so well.
Just here all day shilling for lyft and uber


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I never report problem pax. 1) I don't think Uber cares, 2) you are a burden on their operations.


3. Sometimes the server backfires on you!

I have reported Lyft pax for no car seat, then a SECOND later Lyft sends me a warning, saying someone turned me in for driving a child without a car seat. I have reported Uber pax for rudeness, and a SECOND later I get feedback from Uber that says a pax complained about excessive rudeness. These have happened BEFORE THE PAX IS EVEN OUT OF THE VEHICLE, physically impossible for them to have complained when they don't even have their phones in their hand and they had no way of knowing I was complaining.

I have turned in fraud attempts, only to have MY ACCESS shut off (for my protection, of course).

Technology companies!

Now I don't turn in anything. If they don't care, then why should I even bother trying to help them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> update
> 
> bout a month since my final warning a hand ful of 29 min suspension a few longer ones & a few 89 min ones
> 
> ...


"Per your 13th Amendment right". Hopefully, you're not serious? If so, you are dead wrong on this issue.

I, also, cannot stand Lyft and their attitude regarding acceptance/cancellation. In fact, about done with them.

However, the 13th Amendment has ZERO relevance, with respect to accepting a Lyft ride. Absolutely no legal precedence whatsoever. None.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft contracted with that Driver Safety and Sensitivity company, and made us take the course this month. They may be looking for people to make an example of, to show how serious they are about SAFETY and SENSITIVITY.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> I never report problem pax. 1) I don't think Uber cares, 2) you are a burden on their operations. Who wants a driver that encounters frequent problem pax? Probably the driver is also at fault.


That's definitely not true, but do you


----------



## Kmart888 (May 6, 2016)

Last week I was permanently deactivated for “safety concerns” when I pressed them for specifics they said too many cancellations! My star rating is 5.0 and I have driven for Lyft 5 years. This punishment was a bit harsh for too many “ cancellations” . Oh well Uber is working fine for me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> What would You be doing different if "Prior Warnings" were received ?





dmoney155 said:


> Laugh at the phone and ... "business as usual" lol.


That's what I used to do.
Granted it was a long time ago - but, Uber was really weeding out experienced drivers back then.

I never knew if I was going to work until the ap loaded up.
Then I knew.
But, I really didn't GAF. My attitude was that I do the best I can for the pax and for Uber. If it's not good enough then they can replace me, but I can't do better than the best I can do. So, if they can find someone else to do a better job - I understand.










POS jobs are plentiful.
Lose one - get another.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


 No doubt it was from a scumbag who thought they were so entitled. Paying skateboard prices expecting limo service.
A lot of people out love playing games at the expense of others, regardless of the outcome!
When I was driving for Lyft and Uber, I immediately checked my rating as soon as I drop-off mainly Uber. 
Pax would rate me 1 and some BS reason either to get the next ride free or it would be in retaliation from a former driver rating them bad for their previous actions. 
With Uber, I went from a 4.97 rating for almost 9 months, to a 4.88 rating because scumbags played their games. 
Well, I can their games too. I started giving everyone a 1 star with a reason guaranteed never see them again. 
I quit driving for Lyft about 2 years ago. I quit driving for Uber 9 months ago. 
They need to deactivate a lot of scumbag pax who are repeat offenders, but they won't.
They need to pay their drivers more, but they won't.
They need to listen to their drivers, but they won't.
Put my CDL back to work. I am currently driving for Wal-mart OTR. 
Their semi, their fuel, their insurance, their maintenance. IT'S A WIN-WIN FOR ME. SCREW UBER AND LYFT :biggrin:



UberBastid said:


> That's what I used to do.
> Granted it was a long time ago - but, Uber was really weeding out experienced drivers back then.
> 
> I never knew if I was going to work until the ap loaded up.
> ...


It's a revolving door. One smart person leaves, a stupid person comes in :roflmao:. Until they wake up and catch on, they'll be gone too!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kmart888 said:


> Last week I was permanently deactivated for "safety concerns" when I pressed them for specifics they said too many cancellations! My star rating is 5.0 and I have driven for Lyft 5 years. This punishment was a bit harsh for too many " cancellations" . Oh well Uber is working fine for me.


Lyft is so screwed.

What "safety" issue is there from NOT accepting rides?


----------



## Kmart888 (May 6, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> What would You be doing different if "Prior Warnings" were received ?


I received a warning Feb 3 "your account has been flagged for excessive cancellations" but I failed to read my email. Had I read the warning I would have been more careful for a couple of weeks.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> Never received any Warnings prior to getting a Final Notice - is that typical for Lyft to issue 'Final' notices with no previous warnings?


I would take this seriously, they have recognized a pattern


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> I would take this seriously, they have recognized a pattern


I would take the gov't cheese, update old skills or gain new ones and get a decent job when this shit storm is over.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kmart888 said:


> Last week I was permanently deactivated for "safety concerns" when I pressed them for specifics they said too many cancellations! My star rating is 5.0 and I have driven for Lyft 5 years. This punishment was a bit harsh for too many " cancellations" . Oh well Uber is working fine for me.


Meh. You've lost nothing really. I'll start driving for Lyft again once they let me set my own rate, show me where I'm headed before I accept the trip and how much the ride pays before accepting the ride. Uber does all that so why not Lyft?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Meh. You've lost nothing really.


Had a girlfriend once. She was pretty.

She was expensive; lots of dinners out, theater, dancing, horse races ... constantly complaining, too warm in here, steak over cooked, now under cooked.
She hardly ever gave up any, you know, adult style comfort.

One day she said, "If you don't do this (whatever the hell it was) I will never want to see you again".
And I got to thinking ... and doing some cyphering ... and said, "THAT's a deal."
In fact, we were going to dinner when she said that and I made a U-turn over four lanes to get her fine ass home before dark.

Is Uber pretty enough to put up with shit?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Uber does all that so why not Lyft?


Lyft is a follower only when it suits their needs.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> well time to uninstall lyft, not getting a 1 star rating in the next 250 rides is impossible.


Wrong! Just avoid AA paxholes, and your good!



UberBastid said:


> made a U-turn over four lanes to get her fine ass home before


Why make the U-turn? I would've dumped her *****y self and attitude right there!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why make the U-turn? I would've dumped her @@@@@y self and attitude right there!


Ha.
I was still a gentleman back then.
Women had not yet trained me differently.
I figured it out.
She actually taught me a lot.
I grew a pair being around her.

It was liberating and empowering to tell her to **** off.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> .......and hopefully Drug Testing &#128072;&#128077;
> Safer roads ✔
> More Deactivated Stoners & Self Medicators ✔
> More rides & money &#128176; for the Remaining professional Drivers
> ...


This comment really pisses me off because I did 4,000 rides for U/L and I was high af for every single one of them the past three years. I can't imagine driving U/L without being high on Orange cookies or blue dream.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> This comment really pisses me off because I did 4,000 rides for U/L and I was high af for every single one of them the past three years. I can't imagine driving U/L without being high on Orange cookies or blue dream.


I like all of the Cookies strains. Good medicine.
Have you tried Orange Daiquiri ?? 
And Blue Dream ... ahhh, good memories.
Those old school genetics are hard to beat.

I can't drive high. I just can't do it.
Can't focus on one thing; too distractible.
I need every gray cell I got to drive.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> "Per your 13th Amendment right". Hopefully, you're not serious? If so, you are dead wrong on this issue.
> 
> I, also, cannot stand Lyft and their attitude regarding acceptance/cancellation. In fact, about done with them.
> 
> However, the 13th Amendment has ZERO relevance, with respect to accepting a Lyft ride. Absolutely no legal precedence whatsoever. None.


Gryft slaps me with the "risk of suspension" warnings, in my market, if I do more than 1 accept/cancel is a week...which doesnt work for me because Tucson pax frequently use Gryft to do their "stop and shop" and/or fast food drive thru runs...so the only way I can avoid wasting 30-45 mins for a $2.25 ride is by cancelling.

So, I only drive Gryft when they offer Streaks or if Im using filtered rides, to limit my driving with them.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Lyft loosened the grip on cancellations lately after the prop AB 50 I think it was called, didn’t pass. I could suddenly cancel a LOT, which I did. Then after a good while I got one of those threat emails again, but I still can cancel at least two per day without hearing from them.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I like all of the Cookies strains. Good medicine.
> Have you tried Orange Daiquiri ??
> And Blue Dream ... ahhh, good memories.
> Those old school genetics are hard to beat.
> ...


It's the opposite for me. If I'm not high, I'm not uberring.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> This is why we have illegal's and people who do not qualify out there driving ride share. Fingerprinting coming soon.


They will never be fingerprinting people. They'd literally lose 70% of the current drivers.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


Umm...duh. Why don't you contact them and ask them why you have a "final" when you never even received an initial?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I like all of the Cookies strains. Good medicine.
> Have you tried Orange Daiquiri ??
> And Blue Dream ... ahhh, good memories.
> Those old school genetics are hard to beat.
> ...


THATS ****ING FACTS. I ALWAYS WAIT TIL I GET HOME. Current med is Blueberry Lemonade cart.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Tahoe24x7 said:


> They were vague:
> 
> To look after the community, we regularly check on common risk factors such as ratings and passenger reports. Based on this, your account was recently flagged for one or more of these factors.
> 
> We know earning with Lyft is important to you so *to continue driving, please stay safe on the road. If you get a safety report or a 2-star or lower rating in the next 250 rides, we may need to deactivate your account.*


wow man thats an f'd up message


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BestInDaWest said:


> wow man thats an f'd up message


I wouldn't log on again.
Ever.

But, that's me.
An old man. With pride.
Belief in ME and my ability to thrive; and an unwillingness to live on my knees ... for pennies. It's embarrassing. I feel bad for someone so whooped.

But, it's still a free enough country that we all get to draw that line in the sand for ourselves.


.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> THATS ****ING FACTS. I ALWAYS WAIT TIL I GET HOME. Current med is Blueberry Lemonade cart.


I call mine Pandemic Purple. I started growing my own last year from bag seed that I am pretty sure either came from Purple Urkle or possibly Chem Dog. It turned out to be auto-flowering so I didn't cull the male plants but rather I let them pollinate the females and then harvested all the seeds. I've been growing auto-flowering plants from those seeds since then. As I am unsure of the genetics, but the plants all have purple in them, Pandemic Purple became the name I went with. Back when I drove, my pax often commented on how mellow and unflappable I was. It's because I was usually high and generally just ignored them.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I call mine Pandemic Purple. I started growing my own last year from bag seed that I am pretty sure either came from Purple Urkle or possibly Chem Dog. It turned out to be auto-flowering so I didn't cull the male plants but rather I let them pollinate the females and then harvested all the seeds. I've been growing auto-flowering plants from those seeds since then. As I am unsure of the genetics, but the plants all have purple in them, Pandemic Purple became the name I went with. Back when I drove, my pax often commented on how mellow and unflappable I was. It's because I was usually high and generally just ignored them.


Respect. For me, I have to wait til i get home. I can't drive high. Not enough brain cells left. Besides I drive in a college town. The cops don't f around.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tell them to close your account. Wait 30 days. Then reapply and collect that $2,000 bonus they're paying to driver's who have not driven in more than 30 days! Bada bing bada boom


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Welcome to double secret Lyft probation


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have had about 50 false reports out of 4500 rides . I dont miss driving pax . Delivering pays better no bullshit .
Once i dodge a pot hole 1 star safety report. Switching a lane to miss a puddle safety report .
I was reported for drunk driving . Stereo too loud . Yes it was loud at 2 am to keep me entertained and alert .
A report from telling a person the truth about the detroit lions how they suck . 
A report for fighting somebody from a person that did not speak english . I Was yelling hi to one of my friends at a traffic light . Pax reported me . My car smelled like drugs .Weed. If you car does not smell like weed here something is wrong .Almost every pax smokes or has it on them. Report they smell liquor in my car. Typical I pick up a lot of people .
 So what are you doing to get so many reports so often ? You must be getting back to back reports


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------

